# How to mark and cuff bands for accuracy and longevity



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Video shows it all... how to mark TTF bands for accuracy improvement.... and how to cuff OTT or TTF bands to improve their longevity.

If you cuff your bands properly they will last just as long as looped tubes yet they will retain the positive characteristics of bands... Speed, Adjustability, Stowability, and less cost to make/use.


----------



## youngcanekennels (Dec 31, 2019)

Awesome tips! I'm looking to get a Top Shot to add to my arsenal but for some reason they aren't available on the website. I sent an email but haven't heard anything back

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I got all my material to make some band sets tomorrow, Thanks for this awesome tip video.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video, Thanks For Sharing


----------



## Sling49 (2 mo ago)

Bill Hays said:


> Video shows it all... how to mark TTF bands for accuracy improvement.... and how to cuff OTT or TTF bands to improve their longevity.
> 
> If you cuff your bands properly they will last just as long as looped tubes yet they will retain the positive characteristics of bands... Speed, Adjustability, Stowability, and less cost to make/use.
> 
> ...


----------

